# Team Schirmer E90 GTR 7 minutes 13 seconds full lap of the Nordschleife



## Steve Gill (Apr 9, 2010)

This is the Team Schirmer BMW E90 GTR S54 engine with 405bhp, 1225kg empty weight and drenth sequential 6 speed gearbox. This video is from the 5th November 2007, when it was dry, windy and 5 degrees track temperature. The purpose of the day was to test the car with different wing positions and damper settings.

The video was the 3rd lap of the day, the first proper lap once the tyres had been warmed up. We went on to alter the settings from here resulting in a fastest lap of 7.04 (unfortunately not on video). Incidentally, this was was the same day that Loaded did their laptime of 7.22 with their nearly 600bhp supercharged CSL.

This car won the last two RCN races in 2009 - wet and dry, beating one of the famous VLN Porsche.

The driver is Michael Funke, an ex Ford works driver who races for Team Schirmer in Germany. Michael will be attending some of the CSL Cup races in 2010 with this car.


----------

